# 8 String Teles



## Estilo (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have/ know of any 8 string Tele-like singlecuts, post/ link them on here! 

I'm going for a custom built 8 string and I insist on it being Tele-like or at least inspired shape wise but I don't think I'll go with the traditional Tele shape as it looks pretty wrong to me. Comparing Stef's 8 string SCT to his 7 string SCT, I think the body looks way too fat and wide. They're probably the same size but I think it's gotta do with my eyes playing tricks (EDIT: the scale lengths are probably the same). The SCT 8's not the only one I've seen that I felt this way about, the other one is a custom built which I shall not name in case luthier/ owner is offended. 

I've got all the specs _pretty_ much settled, just needing a bit of inspiration for the shape bit. "Superteles" like Blackats and OAF's are welcome too, but the closer to the classic Tele the better. 

Given the growing interest in ERG's and teles, this thread might be of use to future builders of extended range teles too . 

EDIT: by SHAPE I meant the OUTLINE of the body, not the pickups/ placement of knobs/ bridge/ pickguard. Eg Alex Wade's Custom Shop ESP, the afore-mentioned SC's, the Garza tele and this I would consider as "traditional shaped teles". Cheers.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a tele build in progress, should actually be done soon!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 20, 2013)

im pretty sure someone here got an 8 string Agile Texan(their tele shape) a while ago, i think that might be as close to a traditional looking tele with 8 strings as you're gonna get


----------



## Estilo (Mar 20, 2013)

^ Yeah I've had a look at that. By 'traditional tele shape' I meant the general outline of the tele body, not the pickups, scale length, etc.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 20, 2013)

My OAF 8-string singlecut:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ory-8-string-i-once-killed-boy-56k-modem.html

My in-progress 7-string Peters Ranger (I'm sure Shad would do one of these as an 8 if you ask nicely):
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...idic-doom-7-string-peters-content-inside.html


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 20, 2013)

Heres the progress of my one,

should have an update soon

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...s/225605-custom-made-telecaster-8-string.html


----------



## Galius (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 20, 2013)

/\

I seriously got chills when I saw the first two photos.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting how a Telecaster 8 headstock can be smaller than a SLAT3-7...


----------



## celticelk (Mar 20, 2013)

Does that blonde Tele 8 actually exist, or is it just a really good Photoshop job?


----------



## AmbienT (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure if this is 100% correct but when I cropped, removed the background and placed one guitar over another both of the guitars strap pins lined up perfectly without having to resize either photo.

It appears as if they're using the same wings for both guitars just with different neck-through necks making the 8 wider by about the extra width of the fretboard.










P.s sorry for the dodgy magic-wand tool abuse in photoshop, I done this in about 2 minutes


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 20, 2013)

The last one's a shop, pretty sure the middle one is too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2013)

This one used to be mine:


----------



## Estilo (Mar 21, 2013)

^ Is that the one used to demo the Deathbars on Youtube?


----------



## Estilo (Mar 21, 2013)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> Not sure if this is 100% correct but when I cropped, removed the background and placed one guitar over another both of the guitars strap pins lined up perfectly without having to resize either photo.
> 
> It appears as if they're using the same wings for both guitars just with different neck-through necks making the 8 wider by about the extra width of the fretboard.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, I was hoping someone with Photoshop skills would kindly do this to help me visualise . The 8 actually looks alright on a normal sized body (2nd pic) so I might just stick with this shape after all and get him to shave the wings. 

But for now keep 'em coming guys!

BTW, it seems like the the 7 has a longer scale as its saddles are actually lower on the body than the 8's .


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-month-late-ngd-oaf-8-string.html#post3418208

Mine now!


----------



## AmbienT (Mar 21, 2013)

Estilo said:


> Thanks dude, I was hoping someone with Photoshop skills would kindly do this to help me visualise . The 8 actually looks alright on a normal sized body (2nd pic) so I might just stick with this shape after all and get him to shave the wings.



Well here's a mockup of a "regular sized" 8 string tele, which is just the hardware/neck from the 8 dropped onto the 7


----------



## Estilo (Mar 21, 2013)

^ Noob question: how do you do mockups?


----------



## Khoi (Mar 21, 2013)

I've always dreamed of making a vintage-meets-modern telecaster

Super classic telecaster woods and visuals, even with relic'ed nitro finishes, but then throw in 8-strings and fanned frets


----------



## AmbienT (Mar 21, 2013)

Estilo said:


> ^ Noob question: how do you do mockups?



It's kinda hard to explain without it properly coming out as a huge rant, but I'm using Photoshop CS6.

> Find desired guitar parts on internet
> Seperate part from background/guitar etc
> Copy-paste onto new guitar
> Resize if needed
> Line it all up
> Colour match body of new guitar and paint over any protruding old hardware 


Throw me a PM if you'd like and I can try to help you out


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 22, 2013)

Estilo said:


> ^ Is that the one used to demo the Deathbars on Youtube?



Yep!


----------



## codycarter (Mar 24, 2013)

BlacKat has one, and I do believe S7 is coming out with one


----------



## Estilo (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's what I have in mind. 







A mockup cheaply done with Paint . Yes, it's very largely influence by Alex Wade's ESP Custom Shop.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ that definitely looks better as an 8. i just came so hard


----------



## User Name (Mar 24, 2013)

there are some sweet stephen carpenter 8 string tele's out there.


----------



## mitchybang (Mar 24, 2013)

That black one is killer!


----------



## Estilo (Mar 24, 2013)

User Name said:


> there are some sweet stephen carpenter 8 string tele's out there.



Actually if you had bothered to click on my link to the Stephen Carpenter T8, it's exactly the same guitar as the red one he's holding in your image . 

Yes it does look sweet but my problem was in how fat it fuckin' looked. Which was what led me to starting this thread in the first place .


----------



## Estilo (Mar 24, 2013)

A pedant will realise that teles have that upcurve on the upper horn close to where it touches the neck. So here's an updated mockup. 






I don't know but it looks _kinda_ wrong. That top horn has to be slightly sharper imo. Now how do I do that on Paint... ?


----------



## xethicx (Mar 24, 2013)

Halo makes an affordable 8 string tele looking guitar called the Salvus I think. Strictly 7 was toying with the idea as well, or so I recall.


----------



## User Name (Mar 24, 2013)

Estilo said:


> Actually if you had bothered to click on my link to the Stephen Carpenter T8, it's exactly the same guitar as the red one he's holding in your image .
> 
> Yes it does look sweet but my problem was in how fat it fuckin' looked. Which was what led me to starting this thread in the first place .


i did click on the link,i just didnt know if you were aware that the majority of 8 string tele's have stephen carpenters name attached to them. hes pretty much one of the only ones to have custom 8 string telecasters built.


----------



## Estilo (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Cheers dude .


----------



## AmbienT (Mar 24, 2013)

Go fanned or go home


----------



## Estilo (Mar 25, 2013)

^ meh, maybe next build


----------



## celticelk (Mar 25, 2013)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> Go fanned or go home



Multiscale instruments without offset waists just look weird to me....


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey guys, this be mah custom Tele, the neck used to belong to an Ibanez RGA8.


----------



## jimwratt (Mar 28, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Hey guys, this be mah custom Tele, the neck used to belong to an Ibanez RGA8.



That's cool man. I take it you made the body?


----------



## ForThisGift (Mar 28, 2013)

Might as well get the whole family in here...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 28, 2013)

Not mine, but awesome!
The "Tel8caster" built by luthier Pierre-Antoine Roiron.


----------



## brick (Mar 29, 2013)

That might be the coolest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 31, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> That's cool man. I take it you made the body?



I didn't do it myself. A friend of mine is luthier, and made it for me with a few slight adjustments to the tradition Telecaster thought.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anybody know whether ESP is considering a Stef T8 or a SCT-8? Or what about an ESP E-II TB8?


----------



## jimwratt (Jun 27, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> Not mine, but awesome!
> The "Tel8caster" built by luthier Pierre-Antoine Roiron.



Double B bender?


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jun 27, 2013)

Building my templates for my "HF8" currently. Contact me if you want more info. No I will not build you one.

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 27, 2013)

One I'm planning to have built - ignore the shitty mockup:


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 27, 2013)

Fred has the best tele in the universe


----------



## markoramius (Jun 27, 2013)

At the risk of incurring BC Rich-hate, they made a Tele-style 8 string jazz guitar over 10 years ago, the Robert Conti signature:

http://www.robertconti.com/about/a-career-in-photos/image?format=raw&type=img&id=481


----------



## celticelk (Jun 27, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> One I'm planning to have built - ignore the shitty mockup:



Duncan pickups, or have you got another source for passive covered 8-string pickups? Or is that just for the mockup?


----------



## User Name (Jun 27, 2013)

nuff said.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 27, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Duncan pickups, or have you got another source for passive covered 8-string pickups? Or is that just for the mockup?



I was actually thinking 57/66-8 set in chrome.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 28, 2013)

User Name said:


> nuff said.



Thats mine!


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 28, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Thats mine!


Where did you get it done? Who was the luthier?


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> Where did you get it done? Who was the luthier?



A luthier called Mercer Guitars in the UK, It's still not finished.
Should have it very very soon


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 28, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> A luthier called Mercer Guitars in the UK, It's still not finished.
> Should have it very very soon


Does he have any reference? I couldn't find a page with pictures, only a website that's under construction.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> Does anybody know whether ESP is considering a Stef T8 or a SCT-8? Or what about an ESP E-II TB8?



Yes!! That would be awesome! Actually I really wouldn't be surprised if the 7 string version does well.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn, sometimes guitar p0rn is so good that you just wanna put y... I will see myself to the door.


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> Does he have any reference? I couldn't find a page with pictures, only a website that's under construction.



EvilWeasel has a couple of guitars from him.
It's best to wait a bit though as he is going through some issues at the moment.
I have had to wait a long time to get my guitar, but at least he trying to make it right with me.


----------



## jimwratt (Jul 1, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Fred has the best tele in the universe




the pickups look so beyond awesome in that guitar. The really set it over the top.


----------

